# Here's Dottie



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

she will be 8 Weeks on the 19th December


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

omg she's so darling hun, you must be SO excited. Beautiful little head on her and soooo cute color wise!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a doll baby! She's 6 weeks now? When do you get to bring her home?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

EEEeeeeekkkkkkk shes adorable!!! Now either that hand is perticulary big or shes soooo teeeeny!!! lol Shes just gorgeous, I cant believe how tiny she is x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I didn't know she was a long coat too!! Gorgeous head and stop she has there Michelle!! How big is she now??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

rache said:


> EEEeeeeekkkkkkk shes adorable!!! Now either that hand is perticulary big or shes soooo teeeeny!!! lol Shes just gorgeous, I cant believe how tiny she is x


No she's tiny tiny,she should be a S/C looks a little L/C to me? what do you think


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She looks like a LC to me.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I didn't know she was a long coat too!! Gorgeous head and stop she has there Michelle!! How big is she now??


Just put before i read yours looks L/C she should be S/C but who cares,mum is long and dad is S/c


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> What a doll baby! She's 6 weeks now? When do you get to bring her home?


Mid Jan her brothers are going at 8 weeks


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Soioooooo cute and tiny!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's a long coat dad must carry lc gene as well daisy is the same but mum is sc her cot isn't that thick tho (dottie) so she may have a coat a bit like heathers Mari which is lovely!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She is totally a LC! but she will be such a beautiful one


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

she is soo sweet!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, is she ever a doll! I love her coloring, she's going to be so gorgeous!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful Tiny Long coat!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Michele, Dotty is a doll !!


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awww she's teeny weeny, how beautiful, you are very lucky. x


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She's precious! You must be so excited! I'm sure you will post lots of pics when you get her home, and I'll definitely be watching for them!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Neve38 said:


> Awww she's teeny weeny, how beautiful, you are very lucky. x


Thank you .



kimr said:


> She's precious! You must be so excited! I'm sure you will post lots of pics when you get her home, and I'll definitely be watching for them!


Oh yes loads of pics to come with all the other new puppies on here arriving January


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

She is soooo beautiful! I want her! Who is she from (any one I would know)? Is she KC reg? I love her xxx


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

she's a cutie...wonder if she's going to have my Abby's (2.5lber) Napoleon complex...LOL

Definitely a long coat..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love her! She's just darling!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG! I am in love with Dottie! She is just darling!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww shes lovely


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele! she looks booiful! :bootyshake: i love her! cant wait till u get her


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> michele! she looks booiful! :bootyshake: i love her! cant wait till u get her


No i can't wait either,Lily needs a playmate:hello1:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is just precious Michele and such a teeny dot. lol
Roll on January!! x


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

GORGEOUS! bet you can't wait to get her home!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Oh she is just precious Michele and such a teeny dot. lol
> Roll on January!! x


2 little boys left terri


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG she's gorgeous!! Definitely a little LC. I love her shape & her color. What a beautiful little girl. I'm so excited to see her grow up!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Heather,she has grown a tiny bit (I think)


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

michele said:


> 2 little boys left terri


Oh dont tempt me you cruel woman!! lol x
Nah i am at my limit, Dillon is like another 2 rolled into one. haha!!


----------

